# Why I hate this time of year



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

This time of year it never fails that 90% of the deer I have seen on the road dead are bucks, in fact, in the last 2 weeks I have seen nothing but bucks and that is 12 deer all with decent antler development at this point. Why is the bucks et killed so much more than the doe's in the late spring or am I seeing things but it seems like this every year. What a shame. What are you guys seeing as far as doe's and bucks getting killed. Sure isn't helping the buck/doe ratio in Clinton county :lol: 

AW


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, I notice more bucks getting killed on the roads, too. Seems like at least 75% seem to be bucks. My theory is the females are moving less because they now have their fawns with them and are limiting their movements because of nursing. But I cringe everytime I go by a velvet buck lying along the road. :rant:


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Sib you are probably right about the doe's being less active right now what about the yearling bucks are they driven away from areas this time of year because of the fawning or not? Just makes me sick when I drive by and say "oh theres another buck that won't be around in October" Makes me sick

AW


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

I have seen just the opposite, I don't think I have ever seen a buck that was hit by a car down this way or anywhere that I can think of. Just in the last week I have probably seen about 6 or 7 on the side of the road and none were bucks from what I could tell. I had a skinny doe run out in front of my truck yesterday but I could see it coming out of the woods from a good 100 yards so I was able to slow down and watch it cross. I have also seen a lot of dead ones on the railroad tracks near where I fish in Ann Arbor, they didn't win that battle, that's for sure.


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

AW - I assume you don't have that problem of seeing dead bucks in Lake County, just Clinton County?



Swamper


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I Lake county I see dead porcupines and skunks, Must be they are smarter deer up there huh :lol: 

AW


----------



## sporty (Jun 24, 2004)

Ah Great!. the state won't get the extra money for anterless deer permits and there goes Q.D.M.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

What does a dead deer look like???? After the last 2 seasons, I think I forgot :sad: 

This year will be better. I'll stay south where the deer are, but I will miss the ole U.P. camp.


----------



## BDL (Dec 17, 2004)

A & W - I think the young bucks are nailed because their being chased back and forth across the roads by big bucks. Sometimes two big bucks will think it's a game, with one on each side of the road, preventing the youngster from crossing. Unexpected drivers then who are thinking about food plots come along and hit them.


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

I drive US127 from Alma to Lansing for work...

There are alot of dead deer on this stretch. I did see a recent buck dead yesterday looked to be an easy 12"+ spread.

Now that the county road commissions are not removing the deer along the roadways...they are everywhere.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

BDL is correct, Moms are pushing last years fawns away...these young bucks are moving into unfamiliar territory. Plus you have bucks starting to bacheler up in their summer feeding patterns


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

BDL said:


> A & W - I think the young bucks are nailed because their being chased back and forth across the roads by big QDM bucks. Sometimes two big bucks will think it's a game, with one on each side of the road, preventing the youngster from crossing. Unexpected drivers then who are thinking about food plots come along and hit them.


you forgot that the big qdm bucks are protecting their food plots because the goal is only 1 decent buck per hundred acres. Also, maybe its better these deer die this way because they probaly have no food because they can't get to the food plots and were going to starve anyway. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Oh yeah, drivers must be bad because the mature woods in michigan allow you to see 200 yards into them so there is no reason for not seeing a deer before it jumps out in front of your car/


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

what's the point in responding to a thread with a post that has nothing to do with the original and is just a quick slam against a management style?

really, guys..


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

Information on spring buck dispersal

http://aginfo.psu.edu/News/november02/bucks.html


----------



## nky_bowhunter (May 31, 2005)

I thought ex's were bitter, but they got nothing on some of the deer hunters here!


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

rzdrmh said:


> what's the point in responding to a thread with a post that has nothing to do with the original and is just a quick slam against a management style?
> 
> really, guys..


It happens all the time here, look at threads about guys showing pictures of the deer they kill and someone ripping them about how the deer sure doesn't make a quality buck, because it doesn't fit their management agenda. But is that O.K when it happens, no, but it does.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah, poz, i know it happens all the time, i've been visiting for a little while too. well, hey, why not, everyone else is doing it, right?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

My advice is do not hunt Lake County as I have already killed three bucks and a doe since October 04. Killed another buck yesterday. Never saw him until after he ran into my car.

Cracks about my driving will not be appreciated since I was driving 50 in a 55 on my way fishing. Lost an hour and a half driving to Baldwin to get accident report.

Almost hit another one on my way back to my cabin and grazed one this morning about 6 AM on my way back to Lansing. I have never seen so many deer in Lake County and I am getting sick of killing them and being without a car while mine gets repaired.

What are the odds of hitting 4 deer in 8 months?


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

NOt trying to start an arguement, but when it happens against a QDM you guys jump in saying how wrong it is. But when QDMers are doing it, it's all right. You guys should lead by example and maybe people won't be so eager to get there jabs in. 

What satisfaction do people get by ripping a 15 year old for shooting a spike during the youth season, or any season for that matter, Do you think that by ripping him you will convert him to QDM, or are you just turning him off to hunting and sharing his experiences with others. 

Like I said I'm not trying to start an arguement and won't respond to this thread anymore. but if people don't like it when they or there organization is ripped on then they should have the same respect for others. and not rip on them.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> My advice is do not hunt Lake County as I have already killed three bucks and a doe since October 04. Killed another buck yesterday. Never saw him until after he ran into my car.
> 
> Cracks about my driving will not be appreciated since I was driving 50 in a 55 on my way fishing. Lost an hour and a half driving to Baldwin to get accident report.
> 
> ...



To bad it is illegal to shoot from a motorized vehicle because I would just pull that car of yours into a field and wait on opening day, it seems those deer love your car and are drawn to for some reason. You aren't hauling carrots are you? :lol: 

AW


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Adam Waszak said:


> Don't know if I told you or not but a few weeks ago I saw a nice buck (6 point already showing) Should be good for ya this year. I am taking bids by the way for said property location :evil: Should be good Ducky let me know in the next few months what to look for as I always check it out in the am for what out and about.
> 
> AW


Yep, we're seeing several real nice bucks around already. Even though we took several bucks and several does last year, I think our self-imposed "6 or better" rule is finally starting to pay off. And the Does.....good god they're everywhere :yikes: Honestly now, I told you last year that I wouldn't mind at all having a few more Does cropped out of the herd. Just never seemed to find the time to invite you over....spent waaaay too much time on Saginaw Bay chasin those darn ducks :lol: But by the looks of how the herd came through the winter, and the little "piglets" that are now running around like rabbits, I may just get around to inviting some of you over for a shoot this fall. Stay tuned.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

OK You got it JD. I enjoy looking out there to see whats goin on during my commute to and from work. I have seen some real bruisers too just down the road a little once the weather starts to cool off they really start hoppin near the fence line. I'll keep ya informed if I see "the one" you want as the summer goes on. I still need to stop in and chat with ya one of these summer nights to

AW


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Back to your original thought about deer being everywhere, I saw a doe in the back today with three fawns :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: Seeing mostly twins this year, but that's the first set of triplets I've seen. Anyone know how common it is to have three?


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

not sure how common, but I have seen what afield what I would assume to be triplets a few times. In cases it was mamma, 2 doe fawn and a nubbie head. Unless the doe adopted one, I guess they were triplets.


----------

